# Baseboards separating from wall in stairs



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Its a movement problem. Easiest fix get some white caulk. Just fill it in really good. Now come behind with a damp washrag with one finger in it. Push and swipe. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not really.
Something's flexing to make it crack like that.
No idea why that thick of a skirt board was used.
It should have been just 3/4 thick material, that looks like it's far thicker then that and it's pulling out away from the wall for some reason.
It should have been tight to the sheetrock.
Wood filler is the last thing you want to use, it's to hard and nonflexible.
There's most likely a reason someone used baseboard and 1/4 round on top of a skirt board like that. Most often just base cap moulding is done.
I'd be cutting the paint line and removing that 1/4 rd. to try and see what's going on.
It's going to need at least some screws into the walls studs to pull it tight to the wall.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

joecaption said:


> Not really.
> Something's flexing to make it crack like that.
> No idea why that thick of a skirt board was used.
> It should have been just 3/4 thick material, that looks like it's far thicker then that and it's pulling out away from the wall for some reason.
> ...


I assumed he didn't want to do all this.:laughing: This would be a permanent solution.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hammer it to fit paint it to match.


----------

